# George the Duck



## Zabbi0 (Jun 3, 2013)

He was famous around the Riverwalk. This absolutely broke my heart today. 

http://m.ksat.com/news/torture-kill...ion/-/15126192/20380230/-/xyj3kv/-/index.html


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish they would catch them and give them the same treatment. Unfortunalety this country think people like that should have rights


----------



## Zabbi0 (Jun 3, 2013)

I 100% agree. Deal out what you dish out. 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## Zabbi0 (Jun 3, 2013)

$5000 reward offered for anyone who might have info leading to the people who did it. 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------

